# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ

## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ!!!!

[img]http://*********su/6722235.png[/img]

Всего три дня!  У Д.Евочек  

П-ПРЕДНОВОГОДНИЕ
М-МЕГА
С-СКИДКИ

При покупке любых двух блоков, стоимостью не менее 1000 руб. каждый, третий ЛЮБОЙ блок (даже если он из новых материалов) вы получаете БЕСПЛАТНО! 
Выбирайте!!!

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Татьянка

:066:  Акция уже в силе и продлится до 00:00 часов 13 декабря, т.е. 10 - 11 - 12 декабря!!!! 


 P.S. Спешите воспользоваться аукционом неслыханной щедрости от Львовны...  :056: ..... *блин блинский....* :032:  :053:  

*Акция в студии, т.е. в теме!!!!* :018:  :006:  :041:

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Львовна

> Спешите воспользоваться аукционом неслыханной щедрости от Львовны...


Не будь жадиной. :Rulezzz 01:  ТвАрИ добро!!! :Party:

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Ураган (21.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Не будь жадиной. ТвАрИ добро!!!


 :004:  :012:  :017:  :014:  :020: 
Творю!!!!!

Симорончик волшебный, чтобы пёрло!!! Напеваем, т.е. мурлычем от души и все будет

Расскажи-ка, Денежка, где была?
Расскажи, Зеленая, как дела?
За тобою бегала целый год.
Ты меня не видела... А я вот!
А ну-ка, давай-ка, приди мне на счет...
И в баксах, и в евро... И чтоб круглый год! 

[img]http://*********net/7529378.jpg[/img]

Волшебница по призванию - Я!!!!  :Vishenka 34: Всем с любовью!!!! :Oj:

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Дорогие девчонки! Спасибо за такой роскошный новогодний подарок для всех жителей форума!  :Ok: Это супер... мега...щедрая акция!  :Yahoo: Устоять практически невозможно!  :Blush2: Покупаешь три программы, а платишь всего за две! :Yahoo: 
Очень хочу познакомиться с вашим творчеством!  :Tender:  В личку оправила письмо! :Victory:

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Татьянка (10.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Покупаешь три программы, а платишь всего за две!


Совершенно верно :Yes4:  Ответ в личке! :Smile3:

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

> Покупаешь три программы, а платишь всего за две!


[img]http://*********net/7481265.jpg[/img]

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2015), Ураган (21.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*nfnf73*, 

 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Встречайте посылочку от снеД.Евочек.

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (11.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

Говорят....не повезет, если черный кот дорогу перейдет.
А у нас наоборот, много счастья( денег, здоровья - кому что надо) принесет!!!!
мурчим по утрам... а картинку на рабочий стол :Grin: 

[img]http://*********net/7508959.jpg[/img]

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## Мама Таня

Акция еще не закончилась?

----------


## Татьянка

> Акция еще не закончилась?


 :Ok:  Еще продолжается!!! Пишите, что вам приглянулось и оп-ля-ля!!!!

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Мама Таня

Денежку уже перевела. теперь буду ждать

----------


## Львовна

> Денежку уже перевела. теперь буду ждать


Танечка, уже все в личке! :Smile3:

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Мама Таня

Леночка1 Если можно, то очччень хочется блок"Когда не жмет корона"

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Львовна

отправила :Smile3:

----------


## Мама Таня

Я прочитала Восьмидесятые. Как же это классно! Слов нет! Спасибо ОГРОМАДНОЕ!




> отправила


а у меня не пришло :Meeting:

----------

Львовна (12.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Танечка, что не пришло? отправлю повторно.




> Я прочитала Восьмидесятые. Как же это классно! Слов нет! Спасибо ОГРОМАДНОЕ!


Спасибо :Smile3:  пользуйтесь в удовольствие!!!! :Smile3:

----------

Мама Таня (12.12.2015), Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Мама Таня

Корона пришла! КАЧАЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ

----------


## Львовна

:Ok:  отлично

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Татьянка

:041:  *Пока Львовна занимается своими творчески-домашними делами.... я пошкодничаю и объявлю аукцион неслыханной щедрости от Татьянки* :Grin: 

По многочисленным просьбам  ПРОДЛЕВАЕМ АКЦИЮ до 16 декабря, т.е. 13 -14 - 15 :066:  :018:  :062:

----------

Львовна (13.12.2015), Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  *Девочки, пишите от кого денежки... а то посылочки будут идти дольше.* :Meeting:

----------


## Оптимист+

Написал в личку .Перевёл денежки сегодня.Я на акцию ещё успеваю???

----------


## Татьянка

> Написал в личку .Перевёл денежки сегодня.Я на акцию ещё успеваю???


 :Ok:  :Aga:  Конечно!!! Выбирайте. :Grin:

----------


## Львовна

> Написал в личку .Перевёл денежки сегодня.Я на акцию ещё успеваю???


Все, что выбрали- в личке. Забирайте :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

ФИНАЛЬНАЯ АКЦИЯ в этом году. С сегодняшнего дня и до конца 2015 года- при покупке 2х блоков стоимостью не менее 1000 руб. - любой третий блок на выбор- в ПОДАРОК!!!

[img]http://*********ru/8177741.jpg[/img]

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ*


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ)  по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке  сразу трех материалов  скидка -30%

[img]http://*********ru/8607459.png[/img]

----------

Nata Petrova (13.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (13.02.2016), Ураган (14.02.2016), Уралочка (13.02.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Будем брать......

----------

Львовна (14.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Будем брать......


Милости просим :Aga:  выбирайте :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Милости просим выбирайте


 :Blush2:  :Aga:

----------

Ураган (16.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

НЕ ПРОХОДИМ МИМО!!!!! Праздники не за горами!!!  :Blush2: 





> при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
> при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------

Ураган (20.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ
> 
> 
> с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА
> 
> при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
> при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%


 :Blush2:  :Grin:  еще есть время....

----------

Ураган (08.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Сегодня ВОТ ТАКОЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Пахнет весной, хочется обнять весь мир и сделать что-нибудь хорошее!!!!

[img]http://*********ru/9058275.jpg[/img]

Мы решили снова устроить акцию!!!

С сегодняшнего дня и по 4 апреля включительно

при покупке сразу двух любых моментов -скидка 10%

при покупке сразу трех моментов из нашего раздела- скидка 30%

ваши Д.Евочки

----------

Nata Petrova (21.03.2016), Татьянка (21.03.2016), Ураган (22.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*В преддверии ПЕРВОМАЯ!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/9445683.png[/img]

*С сегодняшнего дня и по 1 мая  при покупке любого материала из нашего раздела скидка* *10 %*
_(включая новинки)_

_ваши Д.Евочки_

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  :Tender: В День рождения не только подарки получают, но и дарят!!!! С 11 мая по 17 мая- мы дарим скидки
при покупке ДВУХ блоков- скидка 20%
при покупке ТРЕХ - на третий скидка- 50 %

[img]http://*********net/8123063.png[/img]

----------

falik (11.05.2016), дюймовка (11.05.2016), Львовна (11.05.2016), Ураган (11.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

В дополнение к Таниному объявлению по акции: 

экономический эффект, на мой взгляд, от покупки трех блоков недостаточный, так что дополняю акцию вот так  :

С 11 мая по 17 мая- мы дарим скидки

при покупке ДВУХ блоков- скидка 20%
при покупке ТРЕХ - на третий скидка- 50 % + еще один блок в подарок!!!!

----------

Nata Petrova (13.05.2016), Мама Таня (13.05.2016), Татьянка (13.05.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  :Ok: :Еще и подарочки!!! Я -ЗА!!!!

С 11 мая по 17 мая- мы дарим скидки

при покупке ДВУХ блоков- скидка 20%
при покупке ТРЕХ - на третий скидка- 50 % + еще один блок в подарок!!!!

Пи.Си.: плохо у меня с математикой в три часа ночи... :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (15.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Дорогие наши! Было много вопросов в личку по поводу последней нашей акции. Поясняю: акция действует по 17 мая включительно.

при покупке ДВУХ блоков- скидка 20%
при покупке ТРЕХ - на третий *(самый дорогой из выбранных)* скидка- 50 % + еще один блок в подарок !!!!

Так что, условия акции действительно шоколадные!

----------


## Мама принцесски

Здравствуйте! Хотела бы купить "Праздник непослушания", "Успешные люди" и 11 цифр счастья:) в акцию еще успеваю?(новичок,еще не освоилась)Как оплатить?

----------

Ураган (17.05.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Подымитесь выше на первую страничку.Там есть номер карты перечисляете деньги,отписываетесь девочкам здесь или лично.И будет вам счастье!

----------

Львовна (17.05.2016)

----------


## Мама принцесски

> Подымитесь выше на первую страничку.Там есть номер карты перечисляете деньги,отписываетесь девочкам здесь или лично.И будет вам счастье!


СПАСИБО!!!!!:)

----------

Ураган (17.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, Ульяночка, огромное спасибо, что ответила Юлии  :Vishenka 32: 
*Мама принцесски*, Юлия, проверяйте почту :Smile3:

----------

Ураган (17.05.2016)

----------


## Олюня73

Леночка, подскажите пожалуйста ожидаются ли у Вас в ближайшее время акции?

----------


## Львовна

*Олюня73*, Да, обязательно будет! Буквально на днях планируем объявить  :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

*ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ!!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/10139781.jpg[/img]

Целых 12 дней!!! с 14.06.2016 по 25.06.2016 включительно:
при  покупке 2х блоков общая скидка 20%

при покупке 3х боков общая скидка 30%+ Вы получаете от нас подарок!

----------

Мама Таня (15.06.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Grin:  не успела отъехать на пару дней.... а тут подарочки Львовна раздает :Yahoo: ...умочка :Vishenka 33:

----------

Львовна (15.06.2016), Ураган (16.06.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ!!!
ТОЛЬКО ОДНУ НЕДЕЛЮ С 08.07. ПО 15.07. 
НА ЛЮБОЙ МАТЕРИАЛ ИЗ РАЗДЕЛА СКИДКА 25%
А ТАК ЖЕ, ЕСЛИ ВЫ ПРИОБРЕТАЕТЕ СРАЗУ НЕ МЕНЕЕ ТРЕХ БЛОКОВ, ВЫ ПОЛУЧАЕТЕ ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ПОДАРОК!
[img]http://*********ru/10434833.jpg[/img]

----------

korzova76 (13.07.2016), дюймовка (09.07.2016), Мама Таня (09.07.2016), Татьянка (09.07.2016)

----------


## Nata Petrova

Девочки, акции в ближайшем будущем, предусмотрены?)))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

*Nata Petrova*, Привет, Ната! Будут :Smile3:  :Yes4:

----------


## Львовна

*ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ!!!*

_Только неделю! С 14.09.2016 по 19.09.2016г. на любой материал раздела скидка 10%_

[img]http://*********ru/11392072.jpg[/img]

----------

дюймовка (15.09.2016)

----------


## Lena65

Здравствуйте! А следующие акции когда предусмотрены? :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (25.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Lena65*, Здравствуйте,тёзка :Smile3:  спасибо за вопрос.  Возможно, акция будет в ноябре!

----------

Lena65 (26.10.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ!!!!*
В честь дня рождения одной из Д.Евочек- маленькой, креативненькой, красавицы - Леночки Ефременко (Львовна)!!!!

[img]http://*********net/8579112.jpg[/img]


Хотим всем сделать подарок -

На все блоки( кроме последних НГ) - 10%

 "Большой НОВОГОДНИЙ ПАКЕТ",состоящий из 7 наименований, общая сумма которого была бы 7750 вы можете приобрести за 4750. Экономия 3 000. Скидка более 40%

*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141040 «Белые бои» 1200
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141178 «Новогодний тост» 250
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141171 «Восьмидесятые.ru» 1700
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141167 «Бешеные бабки» 1500
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141186 «Когда не жмет корона» 1500
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141371 «11 цифр счастья» 1200
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139073 «Песня Деда Мороза» 400*

НО!!!! Если у вас что-то из пакета уже есть, то в рамках акции эти моменты ( из этих 7) приобрести со скидкой 20%. Т.е. каждый продается и по отдельности.

 АКЦИЯ продлится ТРИ дня- 14, 15 и 16 ноября!!!!

*Спешите порадовать себя и ваших гостей!!!!*

* И порадовать Львовну тоже можно!!! Поздравляшками и пожелашками, исключительно в сообщениях в ЛИЧКУ!!! :Grin: 

[img]http://*********net/8580136.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (13.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (13.11.2016)

----------


## olga77

Привет девочки! Так не честно, я только в рабочий день могу деньги кинуть, можно хотя бы сегодня до обеда???

----------


## olga77

Извините, я не то прочитала, это 2015 год, рада что акция продолжается, бегу в банкомат

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  еще чуть-чуть.... и останется всего два дня акции

----------

Ураган (16.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*внимание акция!!!*

_14,15 и 16 февраля на любой материал из нашего раздела скидка 20%_

[img]http://*********ru/12900934.jpg[/img]

----------


## NATAHA135

Здравствуйте, акция ещё действует? мне бы хотелось приобрести: Он прилип ко мне как липучка,страховка и 11 цифр счастья. Напишите пожалуйста цену и куда отправлять деньги.и

----------


## Львовна

*NATAHA135*, ответила Вам в *лс*

----------


## NATAHA135

Ураааа! Я успела купить классный материал со скидкой!! Завтра свадьба,а компания повторная аж в третий раз, но я то спокойна у меня целый мешок изюма. После выходных напишу как прошло! Девочки,какие вы талантливые, даже диву даёшься откуда вы  это вылавливаете? Я вступаю в ряды ваших постоянных покупателей.

----------

Львовна (17.02.2017)

----------


## galatea681

Девочки, а к 23 февраля акция будет?

----------


## Львовна

*galatea681*, будет!!! :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

_ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ!!!_

_По вашим многочисленным просьбам, наши дорогие коллеги, и в честь наступающих 23 февраля и 8 марта мы объявляем акцию.
Итак, с сегодняшнего дня и по 8 марта включительно, на любой  материал из нашего раздела скидка 20%_

[img]http://*********ru/12943077.jpg[/img]

----------

дюймовка (19.02.2017), Татьянка (20.02.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

:Aga:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ЕленаTLT

Здравствуйте! Очень хочется познакомиться с вами и вашим творчеством.*Я ведущая с небольшим опытом,  начиталась очень позитивных отзывов о вашем творчестве и захотелось что нибудь такое замутить в своей компании в ближайшие праздники. Возраст от 45 лет. А в апреле попросили провести женский юбилей 45 лет. Вот я и призадумалась что у вас выбрать? Для своей компании мне бы хотелось естественно что нибудь для мужиков и отдельно для дамочек. А потом устроить им какой нибудь балл. Типа кто "круче". Посоветуйте пожалуйста что подойдёт. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Львовна

*ЕленаTLT*, Здравствуйте! Написала вам в личку бааальшое письмо :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## NATAHA135

Ещё раз хочу сказать огромное спасибо, провела страховку,каску долго искала по залу.Кривлялись и смеялись так, что потом у всех скулы и животы болели. Мобильные обязанности выполняли так для молодых, что казалось прям на самом деле обязуются помогать по настоящему. Хотела провести все. но у вы не хватило времени. Но ничего в пятницу юбилей в субботу свадьба ,так, что оторвусь. Всем советую покупайте материал он точно не будет лежать в архиве, рабочий на все 100.

----------

дюймовка (21.02.2017), Львовна (12.04.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

[img]http://*********net/9213397.jpg[/img]


КОСМИЧЕСКИЕ СКИДКИ в честь ДНЯ КОСМОНАВТИКИ!!!!
Дорогие друзья, поздравляем Вас с этим знаменательным событием и дарим скидки на наши "звездочки" в размере 20%
С 12 апреля по 19 апреля- ловите "звезды" на удачу!!!!


[img]http://*********net/9215445.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (12.04.2017), Ураган (14.04.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ*

*22 мая отмечается*

_• Международный день биологического разнообразия 
• День Земли 
• День Виктории в Канаде 
• Апара Экадаши 
• Никола Вешний 
• Именины: Акулина, Василий, Гавриил, Дмитрий, Иосиф, Николай, Семен

Мы ооочень долго думали и к какому же празднику привязаться, чтобы объявить акцию. А потом решили: аааа... пусть будет ПРОСТО АКЦИЯ!!! До конца мая на любой материал из раздела скидка 20%

 ._
_Пи.Си. Акулинам и Гавриилам скидка 30%_ :Grin:

----------

Татьянка (22.05.2017)

----------


## Зосик

Совсем на любой? даже можно "Едем на дискотеку"? :Smile3:

----------


## Зосик

Девочки хочу "Тост за семью" и "Едем на дискотеку" спасибо. реквизиты те же что указаны в блоках? спасибо.

----------


## Львовна

*Зосик*, Добрый день.Да, реквизиты те же. :Smile3:

----------


## Зосик

Д,Евочки, я перевела деньги за "Едем на диско, и тост за семью! 9660. Я успела?  :Blink:

----------


## Львовна

*Зосик*, Света, успели-успели. Материалы отправила личным сообщением :Smile3:

----------


## Татьянка

АКЦИЯ!!!!
 до 15 сентября включительно- РАСПРОДАЖА!!!!
 К октябрю планируется выход новой коллекции фишек и приколюх, поэтому объявляем распродажу!!! Спешите приобрести изюм 16 года со скидкой 20%!!!

----------

Львовна (04.09.2017)

----------


## чига

> АКЦИЯ!!!!
>  до 15 сентября включительно- РАСПРОДАЖА!!!!
>  К октябрю планируется выход новой коллекции фишек и приколюх, поэтому объявляем распродажу!!! Спешите приобрести изюм 16 года со скидкой 20%!!!


Для особо невнимательных повторите пжт куда перечислять денюшку и можно ли ещё по акции?

----------

Львовна (08.10.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*чига*, ответила Вам в личку! :Smile3:

----------


## поющая ведущая

Львовна, добрый вечер! Хотелось бы приобрести Вашу Страховку. Можно через телефон денежку кинуть? Жду ответа с нетерпением, спасибо!

----------


## Львовна

*поющая ведущая*, Добрый вечер! Ответила в личку. :Smile3:

----------


## поющая ведущая

ок. получила. спасибо :Yes4:

----------

Львовна (01.11.2017)

----------


## lorisss

Здравствуйте! Скажите,а сейчас какие-нибудь акции и скидки действуют? Хотелось бы приобрести интересного вашего материала.

----------


## Львовна

*lorisss*, Здравствуйте! С новым годом и наступающим Рождеством! Ответила Вам в личку :Smile3:

----------


## Анютка835

Здравствуйте! С наступившим Новым годом Вас и с наступающим Рождеством!) И я интересуюсь акциями, можно мне тоже в личку?)

----------


## Львовна

*Анютка835*, И Вас с Новым годом Вас и с наступающим Рождеством!) В личку отправила письмо :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

Наступает Рождество! Будем радовать!
6,7,8 января

----------


## NATAHA135

Здравствуйте . Девочки. С прошедшими праздниками. Хотелось бы узнать у вас про скидки. Какую вкусняшку у вас можно приобрести по скидки.

----------


## Львовна

*NATAHA135*, с прошедшими, Наташа! Выбирайте, что нравится. Скидка 20% на все.

----------


## NATAHA135

«ОрЁл…или…не ОРЁЛ» - беспрецедентное SHOW для ТЁЩИ . Выбрала. Пошла оплачивать.

----------


## Львовна

*NATAHA135*, денежки пришли. Материал уже в личке

----------


## lorisss

у меня пока скромно, но это только начало карта 6986 почта  larisapolo80@yandex.ru   "Страховка от ....."

----------


## Львовна

*lorisss*, Материал отправила в личку :Smile3:

----------


## Тата_1811

Добрый вечер! А перед 8 марта скидок не планируете??

----------

NATAHA135 (04.03.2019), Львовна (05.03.2019)

----------


## NATAHA135

Доброе утро! девочки у меня тот же вопрос. АААААААА!!!!

----------

Львовна (05.03.2019)

----------


## Львовна

*NATAHA135*, 
*Тата_1811*,  мы увидели! И, конечно, идем на встречу :Yes4:  :Tender: 
ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ!!!
ТОЛЬКО ОДНУ НЕДЕЛЮ С 05.03. ПО 13.03. 
НА ЛЮБОЙ МАТЕРИАЛ ИЗ РАЗДЕЛА СКИДКА 20%

----------

NATAHA135 (06.03.2019)

----------


## NATAHA135

Девочки , спасибо! Мне бы хотелось у вас приобрести : Праздничные эндорфины , Халявочку и бенефис смешных подарков.

----------


## Львовна

> Девочки , спасибо! Мне бы хотелось у вас приобрести : Праздничные эндорфины , Халявочку и бенефис смешных подарков.


Наташа, карта 4276280011342133. Оплачивайте и сразу отправим материалы в лс.

----------


## Marina Finko

д.Евочки, здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, планируете ли вы выкладывать новые блоки к выпускному сезону 2019г, и когда?

----------


## Львовна

Здравствуйте, Марина. Да, конечно, планируем. Будем выкладывать примерно в конце апреля.

----------

